# template bushings



## koolkraft (Nov 2, 2014)

I have a bosh router and have the treaded adapter ra 1100 what bushings will work with this adapter thanks


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

N/A; you already have a thread running with this question and replies(?)...
http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/48497-bosh-router-bushings.html#post405050
Are you having trouble with navigating the various forums inside the 'Forum'?
Sometimes there's delays while the moderators check new members' posts for issues.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

koolkraft said:


> I have a bosh router and have the treaded adapter ra 1100 what bushings will work with this adapter thanks


porter cable's....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> N/A; you already have a thread running with this question and replies(?)...
> http://www.routerforums.com/introductions/48497-bosh-router-bushings.html#post405050
> Are you having trouble with navigating the various forums inside the 'Forum'?
> Sometimes there's delays while the moderators check new members' posts for issues.


believe the other thread was for a different style of mounting...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

In any case, Stick, certainly easier to follow if all the comments are in one place, eh?

a) "I have a bosh router and have the treaded adapter ra 1100 _what bushings will work with this adapter _thanks"
b)"I bought a bosh bushing set but it did not have a 3/8" it has _the adapter for other bushings .which other bushings will work with this adapter?_Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> In any case, Stick, certainly easier to follow if all the comments are in one place, eh?
> 
> a) "I have a bosh router and have the treaded adapter ra 1100 _what bushings will work with this adapter _thanks"
> b)"I bought a bosh bushing set but it did not have a 3/8" it has _the adapter for other bushings .which other bushings will work with this adapter?_Thanks


True...

so to post more information that hardly ever gets read...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I read _everything_ you post, Stick! I'm what they call one of your acolytes...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I read _everything_ you post, Stick! I'm what they call one of your acolytes...


acolytes... One who assists the celebrant in the performance of liturgical rites???

we going to be in church a lot now???
I use to be an alter boy if that'd help any...


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

+1 with DaninVan , Stick. ( and I don't think we are alone ...)



Rog


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Insert Tab 'A'*

...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> ...


wasn't there a movie about that??? I got dibs on playing Igor...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I recently checked out a set of router bushing set that was set up to use with 1/4 inch templates. Now I can't recall the brand or source. Anyone know? As to the question, nearly all kits fit the Porter Cable size opening of the Bosch adapters. If it fits a PC, it fits the Bosch setup.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> I recently checked out a set of router bushing set that was set up to use with 1/4 inch templates. Now I can't recall the brand or source. Anyone know? As to the question, nearly all kits fit the Porter Cable size opening of the Bosch adapters. If it fits a PC, it fits the Bosch setup.


Veritas makes a set with a 1 3/4" counterbore 1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

earl


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> True...
> 
> so to post more information that hardly ever gets read...


I read all of your info because you never know what new things you come up with.
Thanks for all you attach and good advice.
Allen


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

firstmuller said:


> I read all of your info because you never know what new things you come up with.
> Thanks for all you attach and good advice.
> Allen


yur welcome...
I was a bit grumpy when I said that...


----------

